# Reputable Breeders for White Shepherds



## rtang92 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello!

I've been looking everywhere for a good breeder for white shepherds (could be white gsd, white swiss shepherd, white shepherd). Are there any breeders you would recommend that are below $2000? I looked at Patchwork Shepherds which sounds like a good match. I emailed them and got a response. However, I replied asking for health certifications for MDR1, DM, Hip/Elbow, and they stopped replying. Seems a little sketchy, but I have talked to another breeder (celestial shepherds) and they recommended them. Have any of you heard of Patchwork Shepherds? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Where are you located? I got my white from a breeder in New England, he is a great dog and she is very thorough with health testing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I checked Patchwork Shepherds. They only breed B&T. Is that the one in ID? Too many litters and too much fluff on the website.


----------



## rtang92 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm located in California, but I am open to shipping! Which breeder did you use?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

rtang92 said:


> I'm located in California, but I am open to shipping! Which breeder did you use?


look up "polarbearpuppies"


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't think my breeder ships. I would only add that I think you have to be even more picky with white breeders than regular breeders.

Really want to see all the health testing and titles in something other than conformation. Not that conformation doesn't matter but as I understand it, it says nothing or little about the dog's temperament or other abilities. At the very least titling even in obedience ect means the dog has been around to different venues, tolerated hands on by a stranger, able to perform in an unfamiliar place, ect


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't personally know anything about the polar bear breeder. But I will say I skimmed the website and ...... I would not buy a German shepherd dog from anyone that says "our dogs are humans with fur. We believe in a cage free kennel free life where the dogs can reach their potential" 

Health testing not obvious to be found. can't even find pages for the breeding dogs?? I mean of kennel free means breeding dogs are living in the home vs a kennel then thats probably better for them. but if these are the quacks that believe crate training is cruel? Run!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I've never looked at the sight...only heard of them. I would never buy from a breeder who only breeds for a color....especially one that is not in the standard. Wow that's pretty insane. Guess they don't believe in crate training. My dogs love the crate


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

So do mine! 

Hoofprint Kennels here in Ontario has been around a long time, is very reputable, and does extensive health testing. Last time I looked (nearly a decade ago) the White Shepherd folk had a registry for health problems that would make most other breeds look SICK! HEAVENS - your dogs have hip dysplasia or elbow OCD? HIDE IT, SWEEP IT UNDER THE RUG!! DON'T SEND THE X-RAYS TO OFA!

Nope, not these people!

http://www.wsgenetics.com/


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Hoof print has quite a few dogs of their breeding out working too, if memory serves.b see if theyou ship


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Hoof print has quite a few dogs of their breeding out working too, if memory serves.b see if theyou ship


Link: Service Dogs bred by Hoofprint


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Ve-Lins is located in CA, long time white GSD breeder with a good reputation. You might want to check with her if you're looking for something closer to home. (If she's still breeding)


----------



## Doosenberry (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to the board. I have some pictures I want to post, but I need to raise my post count for that, so here goes!

There's a local breeder here where I live in Southern Idaho. Silver Mountain Shepherds. Their site is smsgsd.com I haven't gotten a GSD from them, but a couple years ago when I was looking into getting a female white GSD I contacted them via phone. The guy that runs the place has been doing it for decades. It's not his only job, so it can be difficult to get a hold of him, we played phone tag a bit. I never got around to going there to check it out, I ended up getting a dog somewhere else. I heard about SMS from a lady who used to come to our local dog park with a "Silver Sable" GSD from there. I won't endorse them simply because I haven't gotten a dog from them, but I will say they're an option if someone is looking for a GSD, not just a white one, and he said he ships the dogs all over if you're looking to do that.


----------

